# 1DX vs D4s



## jaayres20 (Sep 9, 2014)

I have to admit I only shoot Canon and this is probably pointless but I wanted so say it anyway. I also have a 1DX and love it. I am a wedding photographer and all of my favorite photographers love Nikon and talk about how awesome their D4s cameras are. I read in reviews that the D4s beats the 1Dx hands down. The 1DX loses to Nikon by 7 points in a sensor test on the DOX website. After reading about them I have a couple of observations.

The 1DX has more MPs
The 1Dx has a higher fps
The 1Dx has a better viewfinder
The 1DX has a better, faster, more accurate AF system

Now the D4s is supposedly better in all areas related to the sensor, especially DR, but here are some quotes from DOX website, "As for the much-vaunted dynamic range the Nikon D4s has an extra 1.5 stops at base over the Canon EOS-1D X but that advantage is eroded at higher ISOs and there’s nothing in it by ISO 1600....The Nikon D4S sensor may have a wider dynamic range and better color discrimination than the Canon EOS-1D X but the gulf between the two sensors is less than you might think, and that’s certainly the case with noise levels....The upshot is the Nikon has better low-light performance overall, but even then it’s really only a slight advantage when using raw, and may not be visible at all with out-of-camera Jpegs...the Nikon D4s is ahead of the Canon EOS 1D X, but in reality the two are closely matched and that applies as much to the technical spec’ as anything else... in the right hands both cameras produce results that would be difficult to tell apart.

So the D4s is a "better" camera because of the sensor, which is, in all reality, so little better that most won't be able to tell the difference, but it doesn't get any credit for better AF, more MP and a higher frame rate? Also it is 2 years older than the D4s.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 9, 2014)

Excellent. Just what we need. Another Canon vs Nikon thread.

Here is the answer

For some photographers, the Canon 1Dx is the best camera
For some photographers, the Nikokn D4s is the best camera
For some photographers, neither camera is the best.


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2014)

jaayres20 said:


> The 1DX has a better, faster, more accurate AF system



For a long time I've taken statements like this for granted because I have been pretty impressed by 1-series AF but is there any proof for this? Like, at all? Not saying there isn't, just that I haven't ever seen anything that wasn't just some blogger shooting little league games and arbitrarily announcing one or the other camera system having better AF.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Sep 9, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Excellent. Just what we need. Another Canon vs Nikon thread.



And it even chucks in DxO ratings and DR.

It really has got everything...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 9, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent. Just what we need. Another Canon vs Nikon thread.
> ...



This thread needs more Ken Rockwell


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 9, 2014)

Tony Northrup would say the 1D X is probably okay if you're going to post images on Facebook, but for everything else the D4s is a much better choice.


----------



## Click (Sep 9, 2014)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## Steve (Sep 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Tony Northrup would say the 1D X is probably okay if you're going to post images on Facebook, but for everything else the D4s is a much better choice.



Man, that really got to you, didn't it.


----------



## jaayres20 (Sep 9, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Keith_Reeder said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



My bad, you are right too much Canon talk around here. Not enough sarcasm though, thanks for adding a little more


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 9, 2014)

My bad;

I clicked this thread thinking it was a 1Dx vs 1D IV thread.

Turned out it is just another Nikon vs Canon rehash.


----------



## jaayres20 (Sep 9, 2014)

jaayres20 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Keith_Reeder said:
> ...



Sorry for the a-hole response, I guess should have a little thicker skin.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll finish this post. If you're someone who needs more than 16MP (but can live with less than 20), over 10FPS, shoots at ISO1600+ most of the time, and needs EF lens support it's THE BEST camera.

Simply put, the 1D X kicks a$$, takes names, and eats little D4s' for breakfast...in the hands of the above-mentioned shooters ;D


----------



## x-vision (Sep 9, 2014)

jaayres20 said:


> Re: 1DX vs D4s



At this level of cameras, performance differences - if any - don't really matter.
I'm assuming that your 1DX is paired with a bag of the most expensive Canon *L* lenses.
So, you are much better off staying with Canon.


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2014)

The 1DX v. D4 debate is like comparing a Lamborghini and Ferrari...you can't go wrong with either!

I currently own the 1DX, and I used to own the Nikon D4. Both cameras are very similiar, and here are a few observations from my point of view:

* I don't care what the tests say, in the real world the 1DX has about the same dynamic range as the D4, even at low ISO i.e. with RAW files, I can pull about the same shadow detail in Lightroom from the 1DX that I could with the D4.

* Even though the 1DX has more cross type focus points, I'd say both camera's autofocus systems deliver very similar results. The D4 obtains focus a little better in very low light situations.

* It was easier to get the correct exposure with the D4. I think the D4 has better metering compared to the 1DX, especially in challenging lighting situations.

* The 1DX has better automatic white balance, and for me it is easier to fix the white balance of the 1DX RAW files in Lightroom if the camera doesn't get it right.

* I like how the autofocus points appear in the viewfinder of the D4 compared to the 1DX.

* The D4 is about 200g lighter than the 1DX, which can feel like a big difference after a few hours.

* It's so much better having both memory card slots take the same type of memory card, and compact flash cards cost a lot less compared to XQD cards...a big plus for the 1DX.

* The 1DX has a better menu system.

* I like the shape and rubber material of the D4 grip


----------

